
Show HN: A blockchain glossary for beginners - xgil
https://www.theblockchainnewsletter.com/glossary.html
======
Torgo
Some suggestions:

    
    
      Colored Coin- A type of token
      Token - a currency or asset that exists on a blockchain,   created by scripting.
    

The entries for fork, hard fork and soft fork don't make a clear distinction
between a network fork and a software fork.

~~~
xgil
Thanks for the feedback. I'll review those definitions

------
xgil
Hey guys, I have created this glossary of terms to help people wanting to
start with blockchain and cryptocurrencies. I hope you find it useful.
Feedback is welcome!

------
luckydude
The footer asking for a signup was annoying enough I just stopped reading.
FYI.

------
anonfunction
Really helpful, I would add on-chain and off-chain.

~~~
xgil
Good idea. Thanks

